# A neat little fish hook from a can



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

A good friend shared this with me today, thought I would share.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Fish hook from a beer can, do I sense some kind of semblance.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This is a Jeff Foxworthy ******* test.

"If you've ever been too drunk to go fishin'... you just my be a *******."


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

That's actually pretty cool. I wonder how well the aluminium would hold up with the fish on the line?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A pretty large hook ( not for little fish) of aluminum, better play that fish real easy or it's going to bend.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CoffeePot said:


> That's actually pretty cool. I wonder how well the aluminium would hold up with the fish on the line?


I think tarpon would be off limits. :vs_lol:


----------

